# أرجو المساعدة بخصوص جل الشعر



## Housam (18 يونيو 2006)

أرجو منكم المساعدة في هذا الموضوع
أريد أن أعرف التفاصيل عن صناعة جل الشعر
وأشكركم سلفاً:4:


----------



## TITOTITO (19 يونيو 2006)

ياريت لما تعرف تبقى تقولى


----------



## fahed123 (23 يونيو 2006)

ياريت حد يفيدنا افادكم الله


----------



## TITOTITO (23 يونيو 2006)

الظاهر مفيش حد عارف ربنا يسهلها


----------



## Housam (24 يونيو 2006)

الأخ تيتو:34: :
لقد توصلت إلى أن المادة الأساسية هي متماثر ( بوليمير ) من بوليميرات حمض الأكريليك يدعى كابوبول وتنتجه شركة Neoven
أرجو أن تكون استفدت:3: 
ولكني أريد أن أسألك سؤالاً : لقد قرأت أن إختصاصك بعيد عن الكيمياء فما الهدف من معرفة مثل هذه الأمور ؟
وأعتذر إن كان السؤال سيزعجك:55:


----------



## tamer1975 (25 يونيو 2006)

بكل بساطة يصنع الجل من المواد الاتية
1- cmc(carboxy methy cellelose)
2-triethanolamine
يذاب الاول في الماء مع ملاحظة عدم تجميعه منك ومن الممكن ان تذيبه في ماء ساخن للسرعة 
تتركه يبرد سوف تلاحظ ان السائل اصبح ذات قوائم غليظ 
بعد عملية التبريد ابدا في وضع الايثانول امين حتي يصبح القوام مناسب

وبذلك يتم تصنيع الجل(جل الشعر)


----------



## Housam (29 يونيو 2006)

الأخ تامر :
شكراً لك ولكن ما ذكرته لا يكفي لأننا بحاجة لمادة تشكل فيلم وال Cmc لا تشكل فيلم 
وشكراً لك مرة أخرى


----------



## TITOTITO (29 يونيو 2006)

الاخ حسام 
شكرا على اهتمامك 
انا فعلا تخصصى تجارى لكنى مهتم بهذا الموضوع لإنى فتحت محل للمنظفات من حوالى شهرين
ووبيع المنتجات دى فى محلى فمحتاج اعرف كل المعلومات عن المنتجات دى عشان احاول اصنعها بنفسى
فياريت لو تقدر تفيدنى بطريقة بسيطه اكون شاكر ليك جدا
وياريت تقولى الاسماء التجاريه ان امكن
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Housam (29 يونيو 2006)

الأخ تيتو :
سأحاول أن أساعدك قدر الإمكان وسأرسل لك المعلومات التي أعرفها ولكن أظن أن الموضوع صعب عليك قليلاً لأنه يحتاج إلى إختبارات قد لا تعرفها وهذه المنتجات قد تؤثر على الصحة على كل حال أنا سأحاول شرح ما أعرف ولكن ليس اليوم لأني مضطر للذهاب الآن 
بالنسبة للأسماء التجارية 
يستخدم :
carbopol
loviscol
triethanolamine
الأول هو الأساسي ونسبته 1% تقريباً


----------



## Housam (5 يوليو 2006)

الأخ تيتو
المادة الأساسية هي carbopol أو carbomer ( وهي أسماء تجارية )وتستخدم بنسبة 1إلى 2 % يضاف معها مادة تسمى LOVISCOL بنسبة 0.5 % ومادة تسمى تري إيتانول أمين وكمية هذه المادة حسب حموضة الوسط ( أي أن هذه المادة تضاف لضبط حموضة الوسط أي ال PH ) وهذا يحتاج إلى إختبار الPH 
كمكا أن هذه المواد تتكتل عند إضافة الماء إليها لذلك تحتاج إلىطريقة خاصة للإضافة


----------



## م ب (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للأخين حسام و تامر على الإفاده


----------



## tamer1975 (23 يوليو 2006)

الاخ حسام ماذا تعني بكلمة فيلم مع ملاحظة ان الطريقة مجربة واقوم بتوزيعها علي نطاق واسع


----------



## Housam (23 يوليو 2006)

أقصد أن الجل يحتاج أن يكون فيه مادة تتوزع بشكل طبقة رقيقة على كامل الشعرة وعندما تجف تتحول إلى غلاف صلب يمسك الشعرة على الشكل المطلوب ويثبتها 
ال Cmc لا يملك مثل تلك الصفات بل هو يشكل محلول غروي غير متماسك عند الجفاف 
آمل أن أكون قد أوضخت الأمر


----------



## احمد سميرفوزي (26 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخوكم احمد يمللك مصنع لمستحضرات التجميل فمن كان لدية دراية بها الموضوع فيتصل بي


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (27 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم عندي طريقة لتحضير شامبو بالعسل واسعى للحصول على شركاء للتصنيع ادا كان يهمك الامر اتصل بي على أميلي الخاص أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## الطباخ (2 يوليو 2007)

يا اخواني الموضوع ما هوصعب كل الموضوع ان تصنيع جل الشعر له طرقتين 
1 طريقه c.m.c وهي اسهل طريقه والطرق كالاتي 
ا- 30 لتر من الماء 
ب- ا كيلو c.m.c ياباني ( يوجد نوعين صيني وياباني ) بس الافضل ياباني 
ج - بعد الزوبان الجيد (يستغرق 18 ساعه تقريبه ) في ماء فاتر طبعا مش ساخن تضع 100 جرام تراي ايثانول امين ووظيفته ضمان عمليه الربط حتي لا يحل المستحلب مع درجه الحراره بسبب التعرض لاشعه الشمس 
د تضع كميه من الجلسرين 20 جرام حتي لا يسبب في عمل قشره بيضاء بعدان يجف علي الشعر


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (31 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على المعلومة أخي الكريم يبقى أن تضيف مادة حافضة مثل الفورمالدهيد و تقيس الحموضة يفضل أن يكون في حدود 5-7 أيضا ممكن تضيف عطر و ملون غدائي و الله أعلم


----------



## مصطفى كزبر (31 يوليو 2007)

*جرب وادعيلي*

_الجل_​ 



[ بولي فينيل بيروليدينون( مادة مثبتة) (ليفسكول)(30-40 gr )

2-(كاربومير)(الشكل الجلاتيني للجل )(7
3 تري ايتانول أمين ( للتعديل )(5gr )
4 - غليسيرين(لمعان الشعر 
5-مادة حافظة (فورمول )(2%)
6-ماء حتى 100%

الطريقة العامة ​قم بحل الليفسكول بأقل كمية من الماء مع التحريك
قم بحل الكربابول بالماء (يفضل تركه بالماء ينحل لوحده لمدة 24 ساعة)
اضف تري ايتانول امين الى الكاربابول ثم اضف الليفسكول 
قم باضافة المواد التالية غليسيرين محسنات فورمول

طريقة دونكى ​قم باضافة محلول الليفسكول الى محلول الكاربابول فيتشكل سائل فيه معلقات قم بفصل المعلقات عن السائل واضف تري ايتانول امين 
ثم اكمل وفق الطريقة العامة (غير مستحبة هذه الطريقة بسب صعوبة فصل المعلقات والهدر في العمل )

بعض الملاحظات 

الكاربابول ينحل بالماء بصعوبة لذلك نستخدم الخلاط للسرعة لكن هنا يصبح في الجل فقاعات من الهواء قد لا تحبذ لدى المستهلك 
قم باستخدام الماء المقطرة لكي لا يخبط الجل ويتعكر 
يمكن اضافة الايتانول للجل وذلك لاعطاء الشكل الجميل للجل من جهة وجفاف الجل على الرأس بسرعة لسرعة تطايرة
لا تقوم باضافة العطر الى الجل بشكل مباشر لكي لا يتعكر وانما ادهن العلبة بالرائحة المطلوبة 
يحبذ اضافة المادة الحافظة الى الكربوبول مباشرة لان الكربوبول سريع التعفن
( قم باضافة ملح الليمون بنسبة 0.5% )​


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (1 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على التوضيحات القيمة أخي الكريم نسيت أن أنبه الى ضرورة أضافة مادة Edta التي تعمل على الحفاظ على صلابة الجل وتفادي التحول نحو الحالة السائلة . والله أعلم


----------



## مصطفى كزبر (2 أغسطس 2007)

*اخي الكريم*

ان المادة edta تستعمل لازلة قساوة الماء وعند استخدام ماء مقطر لاداعي لedta


----------



## حسام82 (3 أغسطس 2007)

مكونات الجل :
1- كربوبول 0.75%
2-لفسكول 3%
3-تي إيتانول أمين حتى التعديل 0.8% تقريباً
4-عطر0.5% 
5- صباغ
6-مادة حافظة مثل: صوديوم متيل بارابين 0.1%
7-زيت الكاستور المهدرج


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (4 أغسطس 2007)

يفترض أن مواد التجميل تحضر بماء خالي من الكالسيوم- ماء RO أو Soft
لكن نضيف مادة EDTA ليس لازالة عسر الماء - بل لغرض اخر وهو الحفاظ على تركيب الجل و هنا ادا أضفت edta بتركيز معين فهي لازالة عسر الماء وهدا موضوع اخر أما ادا أضفت بتركيز بحدود PPM فستصبح مادة لتعادل تركيز المعادن الثقيلة والتي تلعب دور محفز لانهيار البناء الشبكي للجل فموضوع التركيز مهم لتحديد دور المادة في الخلطة والله أعلم


----------



## مصطفى كزبر (6 أغسطس 2007)

اعمل متل ما قلتلك وهذه الخلطة من معمل في حلب ولا تخاف 
ولا تنسى الدعاء


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (7 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## حمادة جابر (25 فبراير 2008)

عايزين نعرف تركيب كريم البشرة


----------



## نورمحمدجاسم (15 مارس 2008)

carbopolماده الاكثار منها يميت البصيله الشعر


----------



## دى ماركو (21 أكتوبر 2008)

طب بالنسبه للعطر اى نوع من غير ما يعكر الخليط ممكن احطه وهل هناك اى اضافات اخرى غير ال pvpk30 ممكن اضيفها


----------



## afifi_elnagms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## دى ماركو (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ماده الكاربابول موجوده والتراى لكن اللى موش معروف لدى التجار فى السوق ماده ال loviscol

ممكن اعرف مصدرها ونسبتها فى الخليط
اخوكم. دى ماركو


----------



## م احلام موسى (30 يونيو 2009)

ارجو المساعده انا مهندسه كيميائيه في مصنع منظفات وتواجهني مشاكل في صناعه جل الارضيات بسبب الاختلاف في مصادر المواد الخام وخاصه ماده السلفونيك وزيت الباين ينتج عدم ترابط في الخلطات


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (30 يونيو 2009)

tamer1975 قال:


> بكل بساطة يصنع الجل من المواد الاتية
> 1- cmc(carboxy methy cellelose)
> 2-triethanolamine
> يذاب الاول في الماء مع ملاحظة عدم تجميعه منك ومن الممكن ان تذيبه في ماء ساخن للسرعة
> ...


 
أخى الحبيب .. مادى الكربوكسى ميثيل سليولوز ماده للإستخدام الصناعى فقط ولا يسمح بإستخدامها فى جيل الشعر.. أرجو الدراسه فى خصائص المواد المستخدمه للحفاظ على صحة المستهلك ورضا الله سبحانه وتعالى :61::61::61::61:


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (9 أغسطس 2009)

الاستاذ مصطفى كزبر اشكر حضرتك على ماقدمته فى تركيبه الجل لكن عندى نسب التركيبه تصل بشكل غير واضح 
اتمنى من حضرتك بس توضحها بشكل واضح 
جعله الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مالا ولا بنون بل ينفع مانفع الناس


----------



## البلاتين (9 أغسطس 2009)

مرحبا الاخ محمد محمود مراد

التركيبة بالنسب كالاتي 

بولي فينيل بيروليدينون( مادة مثبتة) (ليفسكول)(30-40 gr )


2-(كاربومير)(الشكل الجلاتيني للجل ) 7 جرام لكل 1000جرام
3 تري ايتانول أمين ( للتعديل ) 5 جرام لكل 1000جرام
4 - غليسيرين(لمعان الشعر 50جرام لكل 1000جرام
5-مادة حافظة (فورمول )(2%) 20جرام لكل 1000جرام
ممكن تضيف زيت الخروع وفيتامينات بنسبة 1.5%
6-ماء حتى 100% تكملها بالماء حتى 1000جرام


لكم التحية


----------



## البلاتين (9 أغسطس 2009)

ارى ان ترفع نسبة الكربومير الى 2% .. ولك لاعطاء منتج عالي الجودة مع الفيتامينات وزيت الخروع castor oil

لكم التحية .. والى الامام


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (10 أغسطس 2009)

اشكر الاخ الكريم البلاتين وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير لكن انا هاعم الجل بالماء العادى وليس المقطر ياترى اضيف edtaولا بلاش ولو هاضيف اضيف اد ايه؟


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (10 أغسطس 2009)

ياترى نسبه اللفيسكول اللى هى من 30-40جرام ياترى لكل كام كجم؟


----------



## حسان طنبري (11 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت يكون الشرح مع الصور لو سمحتو بيكون اوضح وشكرا


----------



## salah diab (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ارجو افادتي ايه الي يخلي الجيل يقطع اي ميشدش او يمط . ولكم جزيل الشكر علي المساعده


----------



## salah diab (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود ارجو افادتي ما هي loviscol شكرا


----------



## صلاح جادالله (5 أبريل 2010)

انا باصنع الجل في مصر ومحتاج اعمل ترخيص رسمي وانتاجى احسن من المستورد


----------



## italy for ever (1 يوليو 2010)

لو سمحتو يا جماعة,تقريبا فى كذا رد فيه ناس بتقول على كميات مختلفة ياريت حد يقولى كمية محددة وتكون مظبوطة وكمان ياريت الطريقة تكون واضحة ويكون جزاه الله خيرا على كده والله,واسف على الاطالة

وكمان لو تكرمتو عايز اعرف منين اجيب الحاجات والخامات دى لانى مش مكانها فين وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مسماس (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل ولاكن كان لابد من شرح اسهل لان الى عايز يعرف الطريقة مش محترف والا ما كانش سائل وشششششششششششششكرا


----------



## جلاوي مجلجل (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاه والسلام علي اشرف الخلق اجمعين سيدنا محمد وعلي اله واصحابه اجمعين

اسهل طريقه للجل 
المقادير
40 لتر ماء
300جرام كاربابول
100جرام (تايلوس) او( ناسونا) مواد قويه التثبيت
300جرام تراي -ماده رابطه
نصف معلقه لون
ماده حافظه-فورمالين
10جرام عطر -لايعكر
طريقه التحضير
ضع الماده الحافظه + اللون +العطر في الماء مع التقليب لضمان الزوبان
وزع الكاربابول علي سطح الماء ثم وزع التايلوس فوق منه ودعه حتي يتم الزوبان-
بعد ساعه تقريبا سوف تلاحظ سقوط المسحوق الي القاع 12 ساعه علي الاقل لضمان الزوبان
يوزع الكاربابول علي سطح الماء ثم يوزع التايلوس بنفس الطريقه ويترك 12 ساعه
ضع التراي ببطء وحرك الخليط بشكل دائري حتي يتم الربط
ملحوظه اذا استخدمت الناسونا بدلا من التايلوس قم بحلها في ماء ساخن ثم اضفها الي الماء قبل اضافه الكاربابول
وبكده يكون معاك جل مجلجل بجد
وهناك طرق اخري ومواد اخري ولكن دي اسهلهم


----------



## mohamedmukhtar (25 أكتوبر 2010)

لااملك معلومات كافيه لكى افيدك فيها اخى


----------



## ادهم عاصم (4 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن اعرف ملح الليمون له اضرار على تركيبة الجل


----------



## ادهم عاصم (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو الرد من فضلك للضرورة


----------



## ادهم عاصم (4 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومة عن التايلوز عن تجربة اخوانى الكرام انه يعمل على تعفن فى الجل انصح بعدم اضافته للجل


----------



## ادهم عاصم (4 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو معرفة مدى اهمية ملح الليمون للجل وشكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## Housam (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ملح الليمون هو اسم شعبي شائع لـحمض الليمون وهو مادة مفيدة للجلد حيث تساعد على استرخائه , ولكن لا أعرف إن كان لها تأثير على الجل نفسه أم لا ’ ويمكن معرفة ذلك بالتجريب


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور أخى الكريم*


----------



## احمد ابويوسف (28 فبراير 2012)

جلاوي مجلجل قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاه والسلام علي اشرف الخلق اجمعين سيدنا محمد وعلي اله واصحابه اجمعين
> 
> اسهل طريقه للجل
> المقادير
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا .........وياليت كل من في المنتدى تكون طريقة شرحهم سهلة مثل طريقتك
فتقبل من وافر التحية:14:


----------



## atef7000 (8 أبريل 2012)

ممكن حد يقولى نسبة ال edta المضافة قد ايه مع الشكر


----------



## essam nazem (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ياريت ياجماعه خبير اللى يرد


----------



## محمد يوسف ريان (25 أبريل 2013)

من اين ماده الليفز كول وايه فائدتها بالظبط


----------



## محمد يوسف ريان (25 أبريل 2013)

ارجو الأيفاده منت اخوانى العلماءليه البرفان بيغمق الجل


----------



## دعاء الكراون (26 أبريل 2013)

عطر الجل يكون مائي وليس زيتي


----------



## دعاء الكراون (26 أبريل 2013)

يمكن استبدال الليفزكول بالتايلوز


----------



## دعاء الكراون (26 أبريل 2013)

استاذ 
[h=1]جلاوي مجلجل \[/h]حصرتك تكرمت وقولت وهناك طرق اخري ومواد اخري ولكن دي اسهلهم ممكن تزكرلنا الطرق الاخري حتي تعم الفائده ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

